# Many customers will get letters in the next month



## SaySomething (21 Nov 2016)

According to Charlie Weston in the Indo today.

I already shared this in the Ulster Bank thread but then realised it's relevant to all banks.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...rs-to-get-trackers-back-at-last-35231563.html


----------



## Wardy7 (21 Nov 2016)

I love how the media usually report that a tracker rate is "typically, 1% above ecb".

TAKE NOTE PTSB AND GIVE US THE CORRECT RATE!!!!


----------



## Freshstart (21 Nov 2016)

Couldn't agree more Wardy. No concept of how they are continuing to play with people's lives. The effects of what they knowingly done to customers are far from over.


----------



## Wardy7 (21 Nov 2016)

I wish it was over!


----------



## Freshstart (21 Nov 2016)

Agreed. We are just trapped at the minute. Getting this rate issue swinging our way will be the difference between a life long struggle and being comfortable.


----------

